# Hey more football



## imagemaker46 (Oct 7, 2015)

These are from the game last night. Boring game but a few nice ones.


----------



## ronlane (Oct 7, 2015)

nsfw, well that first almost is. lol.

Nice set Scott.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Oct 7, 2015)

I like 'Progress', that's cool, and the other portraits/close ups, very nice. And the one of the open, I like seeing the expression on the face of the player with the flag, and the perspective in that one.

The one of the crunch, ouch - you got the feeling of that moment! And the leap - well, what isn't good out of this set! it was a pleasure looking at these.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Oct 7, 2015)

vintagesnaps said:


> I like 'Progress', that's cool, and the other portraits/close ups, very nice. And the one of the open, I like seeing the expression on the face of the player with the flag, and the perspective in that one.
> 
> The one of the crunch, ouch - you got the feeling of that moment! And the leap - well, what isn't good out of this set! it was a pleasure looking at these.


 
Thanks. To be honest I wasn't in a good frame of mind before I got to the game, distracted by a few photo things, after a few good things happened I got back on track, more or less.

 I like shooting during the day, but the night lights offer up way more opportunities for being creative. I've told other that are just learning to shoot sports and working with poor light, if they have the chance work the bench, the portraits were shot within seconds of each other as I was walking down field.  The hurdle shot I really like, I've missed those in the past, or the angle was off, luck in sports.


----------



## runnah (Oct 7, 2015)

How much are you moving around during the game?

Do you pick a side and stick with it?

How many shots do you end up with on a good night?


----------



## CallibCarver (Oct 8, 2015)

These are great shots. I love the two mid-air shots. 

Sent via Tapatalk. Please excuse any typos.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Oct 8, 2015)

runnah said:


> How much are you moving around during the game?
> 
> Do you pick a side and stick with it?
> 
> How many shots do you end up with on a good night?



I only work from one side of the field, fortunately being the team photographer I have the bench side, I'm the only shooter allowed on this side. I work the end zones when they are on offence  inside the 25 yard line and coming towards me, if they are on defence I work behind the play so that they are always coming at me. I wear a fitbit and track how much I walk, usually between 2-3 miles per game.  I have been averaging around 700 shots per game, I also edit while I shoot, so the number of shots is probably closer to 800. My final edit that the team gets is always 550-600. At half time I give the web guy 3-4 shots for their web feed, within an hour of the game being over another 45-80 edited images for the photo gallery, then 10-15 to their fan facebook page.   Editing takes me about 5 hours and they get the finished dvd within a few days.   I also look after any media requests that come in between games.   I'm pretty consistent when it comes to the numbers. I keep track of which players I need more shots of and watch them on a series, picking up individual clean action on each player over the season.

Pre game I shoot the warm-ups but mostly look for really tight head shots with their helmets on, especially at night, I can shoot slower shutter speeds, lower iso and get some light into their faces, they are used as stock. I also take this time to play around with the light, get a little more creative with it, again it's just stock.  For the bench stuff, always during a break in the action, and usually right after they come off the field, there is still that intensity/sweat/pain on their faces, and I stay way back and shoot long, always respect the boundaries. I've become pretty good friends with many of the players but won't talk to them during the games, a head nod or a handshake when they're coming off the field before the game, or a quick few words, but that's it.  It's their zone, not mine and I have to respect that.  The coaches all know me and allow me full access to the dressing room whenever I feel like going in for shots, it's a luxury in pro sports to have complete access, and i've told the coaches how much I appreciate it.     It's all about respecting each other and allowing everyone to do their job without being seen, staying in the background makes the pictures.

I know I have gone on about this, thought some people might like to know the whole story. Oh and I love every minute of, I'm made to feel part of the team and that carries a lot of my attitude to work harder for better images.  It's about the players.  I tell them "I just point the camera, it's up to them to make me look good"


----------



## runnah (Oct 8, 2015)

All great information. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## imagemaker46 (Oct 8, 2015)

runnah said:


> All great information. Thanks for sharing!



I should have added that I arrive between 2-3 hours before game time, which for a night game would be between 4-5pm,  Usually just to set the photo room up, check everything, and spend some time walking on the field, try and get my head into it all.  It's really no different from how the players prepare. Photography being a mental game as well.  I head home around 11:30pm.


----------



## ronlane (Oct 9, 2015)

Thanks Scott, I really appreciate you taking the time to explain this. It's something that I will be saving and reading multiple times.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Oct 9, 2015)

ronlane said:


> Thanks Scott, I really appreciate you taking the time to explain this. It's something that I will be saving and reading multiple times.



No problem, glad it was useful.  The final number of images I kept from this game was 479.


----------



## ronlane (Oct 9, 2015)

I've been shooting about 350-450 per game the last few weeks. Filling up a 16gb CF card on my 7D mk ii and going to the 16gb SD card. I will have to get there a little earlier and start shooting tonight. Game time at 7:05pm local time.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Oct 9, 2015)

ronlane said:


> I've been shooting about 350-450 per game the last few weeks. Filling up a 16gb CF card on my 7D mk ii and going to the 16gb SD card. I will have to get there a little earlier and start shooting tonight. Game time at 7:05pm local time.



I use a 16GB card in the 1Dx and an 8GB card in the 5D mklll,  I don't come anywhere near filling a card. Are you shooting jpeg?


----------



## ronlane (Oct 9, 2015)

imagemaker46 said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > I've been shooting about 350-450 per game the last few weeks. Filling up a 16gb CF card on my 7D mk ii and going to the 16gb SD card. I will have to get there a little earlier and start shooting tonight. Game time at 7:05pm local time.
> ...



No shooting raw


----------

